

Reliable backups: How to backup Linux, BSD and other Unix-like systems properly - alexkon
http://www.halfgaar.net/backing-up-unix

======
dedward
Bacula or any real corporate backup software should also do the job quite
nicely, if a bit painful to install initially.

It's also not enough to simply look at backup, you also have to look at
recovery, how long it will take to recover from an incident, how frequently
data needs to be be backed up, etc........

